# Die Dachkammer meines Großvaters



## 9817noescape (18. März 2022)

Hey Anglerboard ! 

Habe vor kurzem den Dachboden meines Großvaters durchstöbert.
Dabei fand ich sehr viele Angelutensilien, unter anderem auch 'ne Angelspule und 'ne Angelschnur.

Dem Anschein nach, handelt es sich um das Modell "Delphin" von Emté ? 


Nach was ich suche:

Jede Art von Information zu dieser Angelspule oder zur Angelschnur


des weiteren, ist die Angelspule Original oder eine Replica ?




Bedanke mich im voraus für hilfreiche Antworten,


LG noescape


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. März 2022)

9817noescape schrieb:


> Nach was ich suche:


Hallo 9817noescape 
willkommen hier im Anglerboard. 
Wenn du dich mal vorstellen würdest im Vorstellungsthread, wäre das nett. 
Deine Emte ist ab 1958, gebaut von Martin Treppenhauer. Und so wie sie auf den Bildern rüberkommt, ist sie sehr gut erhalten und keine Replika. 

Die Leska-Schnur war die Standard-Schnur in der DDR, da kann dir bestimmt jemand anderes mehr über berichten, da bin ich als Niedersachse leider raus.


----------



## Michael.S (18. März 2022)

Die grüne Emte Delphin kostete damals 56 , 50 DM , wobei ich mich frage ob die Rolle auch in die BRD exportiert wurde , in der DDR war die Bezeichnug Mark , DM gab es erst 1990 , die Rolle wurde auch in Lizens gebaut und hießen dann Eswede Delphin und Dresden Delphin , es gab auch eine schwarze Version die weitaus seltener war und heute bessere Preise erzielt wie die grünen , gefunden habe ich das hier : https://fischundfang.de/die-legendaere-schwarze-emte-delphin/


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. März 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> , in der DDR war die Bezeichnug Mark , DM gab es erst 1990 ,


Dit stimmt so nich !
Auch bei uns in der "Zone" gab's die Bezeichnung DM ( Deutsche Mark der Deutschen Notenbank DM) von 1948 bis 1964.
Kiekste mal hier !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2022)

Den Fakt mit bis 1964 wusste ich nicht, danke.

Das ist auch noch nicht alles, die DM-West-D-Mark war immer mindestens eine inoffizielle - nicht desto trotz wichtig Währung in DDR, vor allem im Intershop  oder Tauschhandel


----------



## Blueser (19. März 2022)

Umtauschkurs auf dem Schwarzmarkt so um die 1:7 ...


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2022)

Geht es hier nicht eigentlich um eine alte Rolle, oder um längst vergangene Währungen?
Vielleicht kann ja doch jemand mal etwas sachdienliches zu der Rolle sagen, mich würde zb. interessieren ob diese Schraube am Heck der Rolle eine Heckbremse ist, oder doch nur die Arretierung der Achse?

Jürgen


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2022)

Das war schon eine frühe Heckbremsrolle, und sie war auch damals schon von Rechts auf Links Umbaubar.


----------



## eiszeit (19. März 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Geht es hier nicht eigentlich um eine alte Rolle, oder um längst vergangene Währungen?
> Vielleicht kann ja doch jemand mal etwas sachdienliches zu der Rolle sagen, mich würde zb. interessieren ob diese Schraube am Heck der Rolle eine Heckbremse ist, oder doch nur die Arretierung der Achse?
> 
> Jürgen


Das ist ein waschechte Heckbremse. Die Rolle wurde von M. Treppenhauer, Dresden 1957/58 rausgebracht.

Besonderheiten waren:
-wie oben schon geschrieben die Heckbremse
-übergreifende aufschraubbare Spule
-Schaltung der Rücklaufsperre an der Kurbel
-Schneckenradgetriebe
usw.

Ups, überschnitten mit Hecht100+


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ups, überschnitten mit Hecht100+


Du hast da ja noch diverse andere Besonderheiten aufgezählt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2022)

Lieber Jürgen, Michael.S hat doch oben einen richtig guten Link auf Infos dazu gesetzt.
Ich habe mir das mit einigem Erstaunen durchgelesen, und war ob des Erstbaujahres 1958 begeistert. 
Denn derzeit war sowas alles nietnagelneu und innovativ.
Die S.Koreaner u. Japaner haben erst in den frühen 80er Jahren mit den Heckbremsrollen und deren Marktüberflutung so richtig angefangen,
man kann sich überlegen, wo sie das wohl abgekupfert haben.

Ich schätze mal, das am Bremsknob und Kurbelansatz Einheitsaludrehknöpfe aus der Planwirtschaft zum Einsatz kamen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> überlegen, wo sie das wohl abgekupfert haben.








						Welcher Hersteller hat die erste Rolle mit Heckbremse gemacht?
					

Nachdem meine erste Frage so grandios beantwortet wurde. Stelle ich gleich meine zweite Frage.   Welcher Hersteller hat die erste Rolle mit Heckbremse auf den Markt gemacht?  Ich weiß gar nicht ob man das so genau beantworten kann.   Ich habe aber schon gesehen in diesem Forum gibt es wirklich...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2022)

Danke für die Infos.
Der Link habe ich wohl übersehen?
Trotzdem erstaunlich, dass die zu der Zeit schon eine Heckbremse konstruiert haben.

Jürgen


----------

